# PP Treatment Part#2



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Well, all went well.

I started the treatment on both tanks at 3:10 PM and added H2O2 to stop the treatment at 5:03 PM after I noticed a couple of the RSG's starting to lay on their sides.

It took 3 caps of H2O2 to make the purple colour go away but the colour was still a bit brown. Pictures are below along with my new water storage bucket 

The first couple water changes I had leaks and stuff but I got it down now 


















































After the change:


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The fish seem to be much healthier after the treatment and so I shall continue to do so every 2 weeks to keep the nasties away and the happiness stay.

Better to prevent a sickness than to treat one.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So what was this for? Sorry i am so lost...but extreamly interested. Because the new ones had paracites right?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

No, I did it cause I seen some bouncing and didn't want tot ake the chance.

Plus, I would have done it eventually anyways as this is what I have been told to do to keep the discus extra healthy and free of any chance of problems.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOoohhhh i see. 

One more question!  what is bouncing??


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

When they are scratching their gills off things in the tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooohh! thank you


----------

